# Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano 2017



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Dez 2016 às 10:24)

É chegada a altura de vos desejar em Santo Natal com muitas estações no sapatinho e excelentes Entradas em 2017 com muitas tempestades para todos nós.
Bem hajam!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Dez 2016 às 17:48)

Bom Natal e Feliz 2017 para todos. Sirvam-se!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2016 às 00:26)

Não sei cozinhar dessas coisas, mas já se comiam...

*A todos os membros e visitantes deste nossa cantinho desejo
UM SANTO E FELIZ NATAL*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Dez 2016 às 01:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não sei cozinhar dessas coisas, mas já se comiam...



Pus na mesa do fórum foi para a malta comer!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2016 às 01:53)

Bom, odeio qualquer tipo de doces de natal. É que nem um se aproveita. 
Agora imaginem o que é uma avó trazer quilos de rabanadas e sonhos todos os natais... Até me vêm os enjoos só de imaginar...
Feliz natal a todos!


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2016 às 07:53)

Bom festas de fim de ano à todos.
Bonne fêtes de fin d'année à tous.

Joie, bonheur et santé pour 2017.


----------



## jorge1990 (24 Dez 2016 às 12:10)

A todos os membros e visitantes e FELIZ NATAL e um PRÓSPERO ANO NOVO 2017.


----------



## james (24 Dez 2016 às 12:12)

Um feliz Natal e um próspero ano novo ( se possível com uma mudança de padrão meteorológico  ) para todos os membros do fórum.


----------



## jonas (24 Dez 2016 às 12:16)

Boas festas e boa passagem de ano  para todos!!


----------



## james (24 Dez 2016 às 12:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Bom Natal e Feliz 2017 para todos. Sirvam-se!




Eh lá, já me puseste com água na boca. Posso ir a tua casa comer alguma coisa?


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2016 às 12:22)

*Desejo a todos um Feliz Natal! 




*


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Dez 2016 às 12:24)

Desejo a todos os membros deste fórum um feliz natal e uma excelente entrada no ano novo 2017 que tudo corra bem!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2016 às 12:46)

*Feliz Natal e Próspero Ano Novo de 2017 Para Todos! 




*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2016 às 14:13)

A todos os membros, visitantes e respectivas famílias deixo votos de um feliz Natal, na companhia de quem mais amam, com muito calor humano, muitas sobremesas, e desejos realizados! 






Ainda não é este ano que temos um Natal branco, mas não vale perder a esperança!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Dez 2016 às 14:47)

james disse:


> Eh lá, já me puseste com água na boca. Posso ir a tua casa comer alguma coisa?



Estás à vontade! Quando chegares à Figueira manda mensagem privada que eu dou indicações mais precisas!


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2016 às 15:26)

Desejo a todos os membros do meteopt.com, um santo e feliz natal!
Muita paz e saúde ! 
Que 2017 traga muita chuva, tempestades e alguma neve, e arco íris ! 



Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Dez 2016 às 15:56)

A todos um feliz Natal e um bom ano 2017! 

Que venham muitas trovoadas!


----------



## criz0r (24 Dez 2016 às 15:59)

Boa tarde pessoal, aproveito para também eu vos desejar um feliz Natal e próspero 2017! Vamos ter esperança num ano melhor a todos os níveis incluindo muita instabilidade que bem precisamos eheh . Sejam felizes!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2016 às 16:20)

Desejo um Feliz Natal a todos os membros desta comunidade e aos seus familiares. Um super ano de 2017 com muita trovoada, chuva a potes, neve às carradas, temperaturas de gelar e temperaturas de derreter, ou seja, que 2017 seja um ano com extremos.


----------



## Mike26 (24 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

Aproveito também para desejar a todos os membros deste fórum um santo e feliz Natal, cheio de grandes momentos e passado junto de todos os que vos são importantes, e também um bom ano de 2017! 
Que seja um ano recheado de muita instabilidade meteorológica


----------



## RickStorm (24 Dez 2016 às 19:31)

Para não repetir faço das minhas as palavras que já aqui foram escritas por vários utilizadores.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Dez 2016 às 19:50)

Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2016 às 20:53)

Boas festas para todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2016 às 21:06)

Aproveito já agora também para desejar aqui a toda comunidade do MeteoPT, um Feliz Natal, apesar das temperaturas que temos tido nos ultimos dias, nos faz parecer que estamos na Páscoa.

Feliz Ano de 2017, e que traga-nos a todos muita "actividade" meteorológica aqui para o forum.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2016 às 22:56)

Boas pessoal,

Desejo um feliz natal e excelente 2017 a todos membros e visitantes do meteopt.
Que o forum continue a ser um espaço de partilha e aprendizagem de excelência.

Gostava que em 2017 todos os membros participassem mais, não se acanhem, o vosso contributo é importante.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Dez 2016 às 23:34)

Boa noite.
Desejo a todos os membros dos fórum um Santo e feliz Natal junto de quem mais amam e já agora com muitas prendinhas no sapatinho.
Que o ano de 2017, seja um grande ano para todos nós e que seja um ano fresquinho, com muita chuva e neve. 

Feliz e próspero ano novo para todos.

Saudações.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2016 às 02:08)

Gostaria de desejar boas festas a todos e aos Vossos, e que como meteoloucos que somos, que 2017 traga muitas boas surpresas.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Dez 2016 às 02:41)

Umas boas festas e que 2017 nos traga verdadeiros fenómenos que amamos!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2016 às 11:41)

Quero desejar a todos os membros desta comunidade um santo e feliz Natal e um próspero ano novo, que traga muita saúde, alegria e bons eventos meteorológicos.


----------



## MSantos (26 Dez 2016 às 23:53)

Já não fui a tempo de desejar um feliz Natal, mas ainda vou a tempo de desejar bom ano! 

Desejo um bom ano a todos os membros desta comunidade e respetivas famílias!


----------



## Iceberg (27 Dez 2016 às 09:05)

Para esta fantástica comunidade, os meus votos de continuação de Boas Festas e um Ano Novo 2017 com muita saúde e momentos meteorológicos fascinantes.

Um grande abraço para todos!


----------



## raposo_744 (27 Dez 2016 às 09:46)

Um abraço a todos e um excelente 2017 para o planeta


----------

